
Spectral and Alliander Launch Blockchain-Based Renewable Energy Sharing Token - Caveman_Coder
https://www.energy-xprt.com/news/spectral-and-alliander-launch-blockchain-based-renewable-energy-sharing-token-713543
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR:

"Currently, the energy market works in such a way that energy suppliers
receive data from a (smart) meter, a bill is issued to the customer, and then
the bill is paid via a monetary transaction from one bank to another. With the
Jouliette token, the De Ceuvel community members are able to make secure
(peer- to- peer) transactions directly between their own virtual currency
‘wallets’. Blockchain, the technology behind Bitcoin, ensures that these
transactions are secure and decentralized, with the history of all
transactions being shared with all the community members, so they can be
(automatically) verified without needing the intervention of a “trusted” bank.

What makes this unique ecosystem possible at De Ceuvel is the fact that the
site features a private (renewable energy-based) smart-grid. This enables the
community to exchange renewable energy (independent of the national
electricity grid) produced by their photovoltaic (PV) panels, without any
restrictions, and therefore avoid existing market barriers. With the Jouliette
platform, the De Ceuvel community can manage their own micro-economy, and
unlike purely speculative currencies, the Jouliette tokens are backed up by
physical energy production. Beyond just enabling energy exchange, the
community will be exploring further applications for the Jouliette, such as
using it to trade for goods at the De Ceuvel Cafe, to facilitate a local time-
banking system, and to integrate other intra-community services, such as a
car-sharing program."

